# Laptop Suggestion



## ankit_niitian (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi! I want to buy a new Laptop. For that I need your suggestions.

*What I want -*
Core 2 duo processor (a normal one not too high end)
1GB RAM (2GB would be appreciated)
DVD Writer
Wifi
160GB hard disk
Dedicated Gaming graphics (I want it to be able to run new games like hitman bloodmoney at medium details)
a normal screen size (14-15 inches) which supports good resolution so that I can play games

What I don't need
web cam
card reader

My budget is creating problems for me. My budget is 35k (actually it is 30k but I am extending it to 35k). I know I am asking too much at this price. At max I can increase my budget to 40k not above that. The one that fits my needs is Xplorer X5-2900 Notebook. But is it good enough. Can you give your suggestions on which laptop would meet my requirements.

Thanks!


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

40k would get you a dell inspiron 1525 but i don't think it would have a dedicated gpu. And the xplorer laptop doesn't look great quality wise. 
If possible try to get a desktop computer instead a laptop as it would give you a great performance and you will be able to play all the latest games at highest setting and even the old hitman you have mentioned.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Nov 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention that I am in India so 35k means 35,000 INR i.e. Indian Rupees

I want a laptop and not a desktop as I do job and laptop will give me freedom to move every where

From what I read on this forum, these laptops meet my requirements.

Xplorer X5-2900 Notebook
Compaq Presario V3749AU
Compaq Presario CQ50-106
Compaq Presario V3702AU
Compaq Presario V3749AU
Acer Aspire 5520
Acer Aspire 5920
Toshiba A200-28P
Toshiba Satellite A200-27U

I don't know if all of then are available in India or not...


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

Never heard about Xplorer laptops.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

@thread_starter : 

May be desiibond come with some good choices..

I prefer Compaq over Acer....Get Compaq V3749AU or V3702AU...I remember someone in this forum buy this lappy by our suggestion...


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

^^
i have seen  several Compaq Lappies and i tell you that the build quality is very poor and the part s*x as well.
Dell and Toshiba would be my first prefrance followed by acer and lenovo.


----------



## furious_gamer (Nov 8, 2008)

but his budget limit the choice only as Compaq or acer...Even a reasonable lappy from lenovo costs about 40k and he asks for one with discrete GPU...Do u think its possible to get a Dell or HP lappy which has a discrete GPU for 40k or less....


----------



## ankit_niitian (Nov 8, 2008)

Apart from the ones I listed if anyone knows any other laptops meeting my requirements please tell me. Also tell me the best one among them that I should buy!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 8, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> 40k would get you a dell inspiron 1525 but i don't think it would have a dedicated gpu. And the xplorer laptop doesn't look great quality wise.
> If possible try to get a desktop computer instead a laptop as it would give you a great performance and you will be able to play all the latest games at highest setting and even the old hitman you have mentioned.




+1 for dell inspiron


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

to the OP:

BUddy, go for a DELL Inspiron series..  the DELL inspiron series comes with these type of GPUs.. (see below) 

*the INSPIRON SERIES:*

*1.) Inspiron 1525:* comes ONLY with Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
and even the customisation option has NO other option to change this card.

*2.) Inspiron Mini 9:* comes ONLY with Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator 950
and with NO customisation

*3.) Inspiron 13 & Inspiron 14:* comes ONLY Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
and with NO customisation
------------

Please DO NOT go for a Toshiba lappy, it has really poor performance and also the service centers are jus NOT there available.. plz, 

but if u DONT wanna go with a DELL lappy, then the next on ur choice SHUD be Compaq then Acer (although it sucks big time too, poor body, looks cheap and lacks performance.)
-------------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Ashu! Thanks for your suggestion. I would have went for Dell but you mentioned that it comes with Intel graphics. And I have a horrible experience with Intel graphics. I referred to Hitman Bloodmoney as new (which bassam904 said as old) because it doesn't run on my Intel Desktop. So basically I will have to go for Compaq. Will it be able to run games like GTA San Andreas, Hitman Bloodmoney, Splinter Cell Double Agent, NFS Carbon and the likes.

I don't know too much about GPUs so please guide me.

Thanks


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

^^ 

well, compaq wont be able to handle those games yaar..  sorry to say this but even if u get a Compaq, u'll be forced to play at lower settings, coz ur budget is strictly at 35K hence u are stuck with these options..

coz believe me, a DEDICATED(Separate) gpu will kick an onboard (inbuilt) gpus ass any time of the year, yes i agree to u that Intel's onboard (inbuilt) graphics accelrator is NOT a good option.. 

also, all the Inspiron series (of DELL) come with onboard gpu, but if u can extend ur budget sumhow to 48K (i knw its hard adn i deeply understand the constraints everyone has, as me also being a Student recently passed my B.E I.T Engineering) u will get to hv a *DELL STUDIO 15* lappy wich comes with a decent * 256 MB ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3450*

*Also, if u still wanna stick to Compaq, plz tell me the configuration of that lappy.. then i cna help u better.. in that same 35K budget.. *

offtopic: coz even im in the process of buying a lappy in future (say withing 2-3 months) so tats the reason i am helping u with so many options, as i am doin a kinda comparison bw the various models of the same brand as well as various models of different brands as well..


----------



## ankit_niitian (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Ashu! Here's the configuration of Compaq Lappys

*compareindia.in.com/productdetails.php?id=34791 for Compaq Presario V3749AU

*compareindia.in.com/productdetails.php?id=29301 for Compaq Presario V3702AU

*emalldirect.com/productdetail.php?proid=1322 for Compaq Presario CQ50-106

Please tell me which one would suit my requirements

Thanks


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^
all the above 3 have integrated gfx chipsets with shared video memory... only 3rd one is slightly better than Intel's GMA 

if you wanna go for discrete gfx chipset, you have to stretch your budget... no other way

_


----------



## ankit_niitian (Nov 9, 2008)

SO I won't be able to play games on any of these 

Or can I play games on medium or low details??? I mean games like Hitman Bloodmoney and Splinter Cell Double Agent etc... These games don't even start on Intel Graphics Media Accelerators...


----------



## DigitalDude (Nov 9, 2008)

^^^
I share your feelings mate.. even I have the shitty Integrated Intel 945GM graphics in my laptop 

even if something plays, the laptop gets very hot. since mine is Dell its build is good and I dont have much problem... and I use a cheap laptop stand for better air circulation.

_


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 9, 2008)

lly agree with u mate..
-------------------

To the OP: well, only the 3rd model i.e Compaq Presario CQ50-106 looks promising to me..but this shud ONLY giv u a little encouragement..

btw, read this below: here is a comparison (as seen by me) b/w all 3 Compaq lappys and a DELL inspiron 1525

1.) HDD:
Compaq: all the 3 compaq models provide u only 160 GB hdd
DELL: provides u with 250 GB hdd

2.) RAM:
Compaq: 1st model (Compaq-Presario V3749AU) provides u with 2 GB DDR2 RAM where as the remaining 2 models (in the same order as the links given by u in ur prev post) comes ONLY with 1 GB RAM 
DELL: comes originally with 2 GB DDR-II RAM
-----------------

3.) Well in these 2 dept, DELL scores good than a Compaq, But.....
for the GPU, DELL has a drawback..but even the Compaqs are low on System RAM (1 GB as compared to DELL's 2 GB)


Please Read this below:​the                                                                                                   *Compaq-Presario V3749AU* and the  *Compaq-Presario V3702AU both comes with nVIDIA GeForce Go 7150M (128MB) and a Intel powered Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 **(a.k.a GMA X3100) **will EASILY outperform the Nvidia 7150 integrated graphics in all benchmarks as long as you use the latest drivers (from september 07)*


...BUT BUT BUT...There is a twist in the tale still..(read below)...
*Intel GMA X3100 has more compatibility issue than any solution from either nVidia or ATi. the Intel GMA X3100 can't even run most games without crashing.... like CRYSIS, prostreet to even get it to run at like couple fps on the screen it just crashes and burns but Geforce 7150 all the way it can play CS:S while the intel can't.
**==============================================================*​ 
so, on the whole, please *do not* expect to play games on any of these models at high settings, its jus a big No..no..if you are looking to game you shouldn't go IGP (integrated graphics) it dosnt' matter who makes it, they all get extremely poor frame rates for any game you want to play

4.) also, (i guess) DELL's onboard gpu will be 128 MB (its not mentioned on DELL's site hence the guess) also, the Compaq's come with 128 MB onboard nVIDIA gpu..

so, here is the *Big Question* i.e is the *Intel Media Accelrator of DELL *better than *nVIDIA onboard of Compaq* so, i guess yes, IT MAY be better only if the system RAM is increased to from 1GB to 2GB in a compaq lappy.so plz DO THAT increase b4 u get a Compaq.. 

But, then here again, *the tide of fortune turns to DELL's side* wen it comes to looks, performance, lappy's body build and heating issues.. here DELL HAS:
a.) betteer looks than a Compaq
b.) Performance is better due to the System RAM 2GB as compared to 1GB in Compaq
c.) the build of lappy body is far superior to Compaq, both sturdy and stylish
d.) DELL lappy generates little less heat as Compaq (as i hv used both) but this shud not be any criteria, coz u can always get a cooling pad for the lappy.. 
-----------------

So, if u were u (even though im a big DELL fan) i wud hv purchased 
*[FONT='Verdana','sans-serif']Compaq Presario CQ 50 - 106 AU 
[/font]*

Wich has a *nVIDIA GeForce Go 8200M *(if i was in this budget of 35K) jus bcoz of the nVIDIA gpu and wud hv increased the RAM from the factory offered 1GB to a max of 4GB.. 
-------------------




Cheers n e-peace...

---------------
---------------

So, please go with *COMPAQ PRESARIO CQ 50 106-AU wich has nVIDIA GeForce Go 8200M* and this is ur best choice, believe me..


----------



## ankit_niitian (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank you Ashu, digit dude, rajkumar and bassam904. Your opinions really helped.

So finally I am going for *Compaq Presario CQ 50 - 106 A. *Let's see if that one is able to run the games that I want to play. I don't want to play games at high settings. I know you can't play games at HIGH settings in that budget. I just want to enjoy the gameplay. So let's hope for the best with this one...

Again Thanks all


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Nov 10, 2008)

^^ 

yup, please GO for the CQ 50 im happy for u and all the best for ur purchase buddy.. after getting the lappy, plz post sum pics and ur experience too in this thrad itself.. 

I hope my inputs were valuable.. 
------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## arighna.dutta@gmail.com (Nov 27, 2008)

HI!!!!

Definitely go with the compaq cq50-106 au...you wont go wrong!!!!!!!..  My friend is having this laptop, and its one of the best configuration for this price range... rather.. it can compete with many costlier models.

I have the Dell XPS 1530..but, i am quite envious of my friend's.. cq 50 ).
We recently installed.. Vista Ultimate with aero effects and all.. and its running utlra smooth....

But yes, few things to be noted:

1. As it is a 64-bit m/c (as much i remember) Getting drivers for the system was a horror story, make sure you have all the drivers--> at least for the Windows OS... I hope compaq is providing all the drivers.... previously, it was not the case (few drivers were missing)....

2.It was a disaster installing the nvidia graphics driver for the linux OS.

3.If possible, get the wireless driver working from the retailer itself,  you may need it.

Conclusion: Definitely go with the system;
                  Have back up of all the important drivers (may be from the retailer itself) -> as it is a 64-bit m/c, you will have fun searching for few of the 64-bit drivers.

Observation-> Vista 32-bit didnt give any problem while installing.

and yes, it got discrete graphics card....(forgot the model number of the GPU), but, it is quite capable of pulling off decent games. Hitman blood money should run with ease (not tested though), if 64-bit stuff doesnt make any problem...Enjoy!!


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 2, 2008)

Sorry guys but I have not bought the lappy yet. Actually now my plans have changed a bit. I still want to play games but I will be doing web programming on my lappy 10-12hrs a day. So will this lappy be able to handle that pressure? I have seen an AMD based lappy which gets hot very fast. Is this a problem with AMD? There might be something wrong with that particular model or piece? Plz help. I might also need to install linux on it. So Arighna can u plz tell some details about what problems u faced with the graphics driver on linux???

Thanks in advance


----------



## shri (Dec 2, 2008)

Acer 4530 and Compaq CQ 50 have similar configuration. But acer has Nvidia 9100M chipset whereas Compaq comes with 8200M chipset.

Acer is also cheaper. What say?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 3, 2008)

^^ naaah,.,,,

stay away with Acer, it has got the poorest of build quality and cannot perform well wen it gets heated...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 3, 2008)

The Acer one has a better graphics processor and it costs only 29,000. But as everyone is saying, Acer has poor quality. I cannot compromise with the quality now since I will push my lappy to the limit as I will work on software like Photoshop, Netbeans (which normally uses 250MB RAM alone), jBoss Application Server (which takes about 300MB RAM alone) and the likes. So I am thinking about a Dell lappy. I know that it will not come with nVidia graphics, but now I am really concerned about the quality of Compaq.
Sorry for changing my plan guys. I am totally confused . I want to go for CQ50 but I don't know whether it will be able to handle the stress. Plz help me guys...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 3, 2008)

Compaq CQ 50 is a good option..believe me...add a few more RAM to be on a safer side 
If u buy dell, u May hv to compromise on gaming part..

I hope u hv been following my replies above.. 
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes Ashu I have been following your posts. I really appreciate your help. I will do some more research on this. Also I am confused with the nVidia Go series graphics. Is it onboard or dedicated. I know about dedicated and onBoard graphics in desktops but I have no idea about it in laptops. So basically the on CQ50 is dedicated or not?? Plz someone help


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 4, 2008)

^^

well, it says that it is Integrated...and there is difference b/w dedicated adn integrated.. see this search link (wich i found out)... for more details.. 

*www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&q=does+integrated+gpu+means+dedicated+gpu?&btnG=Search&meta=

------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks Ashu for your immense help. I am really thankful to you. And raju the link you posted is also nice...


----------



## j_h (Dec 6, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> ^^
> i have seen  several Compaq Lappies and i tell you that the build quality is very poor and the part s*x as well.
> Dell and Toshiba would be my first prefrance followed by acer and lenovo.


You would prefer dell more than lenovo ? Lenovo(IBM) laptops are the most robust ones I have ever used.


----------



## shri (Dec 6, 2008)

Bought Acer 4530.
Upgraded RAM to 2GB , 2 years extended warranty, with carrycase.
Total price: Rs 31000. (including taxes)


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 7, 2008)

ankit_niitian wrote:


> thanks Ashu for your immense help. I am really thankful to you. And raju the link you posted is also nice...



well not a problem buddy, im always there to help.. 
 but hv u decided on wich lappy to take after all this discussion ?? or still confused 

Also, u an NIITian ?? doin ur courses at NIIT still or left ?? coz im also doin course from NIIT, Mumbai (plz no debate abt niit here guys..  )
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 7, 2008)

Sorry to say Ashu but I am still confused. Actually I am going to do some intense work on my laptop. I hv completed my NIIT and I am now a web developer so I will do web development on my Laptop along with some designing on Photosop. The CQ50 I think has a processor in comparison with Pentium D (I may be wrong). But I want fast processing power. I am thinking about Dell 1525 which you pointed me out in the begginning. I may have to compromise on games for now, but surely I will put an nVidia into it as soon as I have enough cash. Plz don't tell me that I cannot upgrade the Graphics of Dell 1525 6 months after I buy it...


----------



## shri (Dec 7, 2008)

Dell's website doesn't give an upgrade option on add-on graphics card.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

ankit_niitian wrote:


> Sorry to say Ashu but I am still confused. Actually I am going to do some intense work on my laptop. I hv completed my NIIT and I am now a web developer so I will do web development on my Laptop along with some designing on Photosop. The CQ50 I think has a processor in comparison with Pentium D (I may be wrong). But I want fast processing power. I am thinking about Dell 1525 which you pointed me out in the begginning. I may have to compromise on games for now, but surely I will put an nVidia into it as soon as I have enough cash. Plz don't tell me that I cannot upgrade the Graphics of Dell 1525 6 months after I buy it...



Well, neither DELL nor any other brand of lappys are easy to upgrade (h/w parts) as u wud do easily on a Desktop PC.. so u'll hv to make ur choice now and now itself wether u want a lappy for gaming and work both or jus work.. 

yup, shri said the correct thing... too...
-------

i think ankit, u shud really go for the DELL XPS 1530 and NOT the (inspiron) 1525 please ....
*Inspiron 1525 (Rs.38,900  to  Rs.42,900):* comes ONLY with Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 (GMA X3100)
and even the customisation option has NO other option to change this card.

(and believe me dude, the Intel GMA X3100 really sucks bad  ) infact the Compaq's CQ50 GPU is far better than this... 
------------


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 8, 2008)

Today I went to the nearest Dell show room. They told me that I cannot upgrade the graphics card on 1525. Also the price of that laptop with Core 2 Duo and 2GB RAM was given on internet as 36k (without taxes) and he told me that it will cost me 41k after taxes . There was another variant with Pentium D 2Ghz and it costs 37k. He also showed me another model Dell Vostro 1400 with Core 2 Duo 1.8Ghz and 2GB RAM. It costs around 38k. I am confused here. Ashu u have suggested me to go for DELL XPS 1530 but that one costs 60k . I am all lost. I don't know where to go. I have made my mind and I can compromise on the gaming front now. If there is any laptop with Core2Duo and whose graphics card can be later upgraded and which costs under 40k, then please let me know. Thank you all and Ashu for you immense help and support. I am really greatfull to you all...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, as i said previously tat upgradation of lappy h/w is really NOT possible (in many cases).. (i knw its a pain in the @$$ to read these lins, but this is the fact abt lappy upgradation)... 

I can understand ur frustration and ur confusion tat u are goin thru (coz im also a student, recently completed my I.T Engineering adn even im planning to buy a lappy so this is the reason Y i was able to help u with so many valuable inputs and also treating this thread as my own thread too..)

Plz *DO NOT go for the Vostro* (as it has got really less processing power,w tih jus 1.8 Ghz and a poor RAM of 2 GB) it will make ur lappy move at a snail's pace wen u work with heavy Apps..(wich i knw u wud be working with).. 


Also, u cannot go for a XPS as 
1.) it costs a bomb at nearly 58K
2.) the lappy is old, of 8xxx series as compared to the lastest 9xxx series in HP's DV series

U cant even go for the Inspiron series of DELL coz:
1.) the gpu Intel Integrated Graphics Media Accelerator X3100 $uck$ really bad bro, believe me...(even the onboard lower end nVIDA 7xxx series beats this gpu to death) so ur apps will really suffer (even if u hv good amount of RAM)
2.) there is no upgradation option in the gpu dept as well..
----

U shud buy a lappy wich has got a good RAM like say 4GB or ATLEAST (if not any less) 3GB RAM and a decent gpu...

So, if i were u, i wud hv gone with *CQ50* with 4 GB RAM and gpu (as its this lappy wich has got a good option of price and gpu)..and wud hv jus prayed tat this lappy will run more than 1.5 years and i wud hv paid happily for tat 2 extra years of warranty for this lappy..   (as its better to hv extra 2 yrs of warranty than to spend 8K more for a DELL lappy wich has got no good gpu..)...
-----------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks ashu again for your help.  I found these two videos on youtube where they are playing crisis on 8200

*in.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Df6ST7L00&feature=related
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=Gir0Fk_PEvA&feature=related

I am really inclined back towards CQ50 now. I have dropped the idea for Vostro. Now I have two choices

Compaq CQ50 and Dell Inspiron 1525. Inspiron 1525 with 2Ghz Core2Duo is costing around 42k. There is another variant of 1525 with Pentium D 2.0Ghz and it costs 37k. The CQ50 costs around 32-33k. What I am really concerned about the CQ50 is the processor. It has an AMD Athlon 1.9Ghz. I know that CQ50 will handle games will. But is the processor enough to handle most of the tasks that I will give it. As far as I know, Athlon is at par with Pentium D. So basically if you compare Dell and Compaq from my eyes, then you will see this

Dell 
Pros 
Good Quality                                  
Intel Core 2 Duo                             
Cons 
Less gaming capacity                      
Costly 

Compaq
 Pros
Better Gaming Graphics
Cheap
Cons
AMD Athlon (this is a con only if it is equivalent to Pentium D)
                                          Not Sure about quality

 Also I am now concerned about this statement by you ashu



> and wud hv jus prayed tat this lappy will run more than 1.5 years


What do you mean by that?? Can you please clarify a bit. I would be really thankful to you. Thanks again...


----------



## shri (Dec 9, 2008)

I would say that acer and compaq have almost same build quality. I recently bought acer 4530 (same config as CQ50) and I have seen my cousin's compaq lappy. I would say 4530's quality is better than the compaq one (its a 37xx series i think).

Also acer 4530 with 2 GB is 31k
but compaq with 1 GB is 33k (extra costs 1.3k per GB)

I dont want to be seen as one pushing for the acer but give it a try once.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2008)

> and wud hv jus prayed tat this lappy will run more than 1.5 years


Well,
by tat i meant tat many ppl here were sayin "Compaq lappys DO NOT last more than a year, as after that they start giving problems" (wich i hv NOT seen/felt perosnally)..so was saying this based on other ppls sayings (in this same thread).. 

but yes, its always better to get an extended 2 yr warranty so tat watever happens, u are damn sure tat ur lappy is under stable warranty.. 

Abt u being inclined towards CQ50 its a good option for u...

but a comparison b/w Pentium D and AMD Athlon64 X2 Dual Core Processor QL-60 (1.9 GHz) :

the Athlon 64 X2 outperforms the Pentium D in most areas. The high end Pentium D 950 seems to be about in the same playing field as the Athlon X2 4400+. The main benefit that the Pentium D possesses over the Athlon 64 X2 is its great overclocking potential, which can allow their processors to go up to speeds around 4.0GHz. It is still debated that an overclocked Athlon 64 X2 working at 2.6GHz can outperform the Pentium D performing at 4.0GHz

but yes, i too hv a lil doubt abt that 1.9 Ghz processing power of the CQ50, wat i can advice u is tat, u can increase the RAM to 4GB wich will NOT exactly bridge the gap b/w 1.9 Ghz adn ur porcessor hungry apps but still will be really good bet to hv the MAX amount of RAM...coz u already hv an edge using the improved nVIDIA gpu in teh CQ50... 
---------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## bounda (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I just registered on the forums JUST to reply to this topic that i saw while browsing reading about the CQ50.

Recently, I ordered a cq50 off the HP website, and because i live in the states i cant give a number in the currency you guys are saying, but for me it was about 430$ without tax.

Though I havn't received it yet, i believe the CQ50 will outperform the 1525.

You stated that the 1525's processor will be better for you, it really depends on the tasks you will be doing. Because of the way AMD's processors are, they are faster for things such as gaming. With intel, this is the same with things like video encoding.

Even though there is a difference, it isn't exactly a HUGE difference to where you should struggle to decide between the two.

The CQ50 has a better gpu, the 8200m is much better than the x3100 even though neither are amazing.

Also, I wouldn't worry about ram because 3 gigs is more than enough to run photoshop and all of the programs you are stating.

Personally, I'm going to dual boot myself windows xp for better performance, as I dislike vista.

I actually had to choose between the two also, and i decided to order the compaq because overall, I would rather have it built by hp than dell, and it had higher specs, for a cheaper price.

Also, I wouldn't worry about the amount of time it lasts, because if you are able to keep it clean, and treat it right, it should last you a while.

When i get mine in, I can tell you what i think about it and how good it actually runs Counter-Strike: Source which is mainly what i play.

I hope i was of some help, and will check up on this topic now and then.

Peace


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks Ashu, Shri and bounda. I have now made my mind not to take Dell 1525. I will most probably go for CQ50 but I will also take your advice Shri and give a visit to the nearest Acer dealer. By the way how is the performance of your Acer shri?? Are you satisfied with it?? My friend is having a Compaq lappy for the past 6 months and he is quite happy with it. The only problem he is facing is with the battery backup. Let's see what is the final result...


----------



## shri (Dec 10, 2008)

I dont have the laptop with me right now (my sis took it). But its great. Good screen.  Didn't try out any games though.
About the battery backup: Its about 1.5 to 2 hours.


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 10, 2008)

^^ Battery backup of 4530 is very disappointing. Apart from that; its a really good Acer Lappy. Perfect VFM. Though I do feel that Compaq has better build quality. I dont know; but the _Gemstone_ design of Acer looks cheap and weak. Maybe its only the design. 

BTW, *shri*, when you get the lappy back; please do post a review in the reviews section of the forum covering the important aspects with benchmarks and pictures. Will you? Its a nice laptop but people are not very sure. So to spread the word, you gotta write a review...


----------



## shri (Dec 10, 2008)

There is already a review in the review section. After reading that I bought the acer.
The author is *shantanu*. Thank him. The sad part is no one has even posted a single thing in that thread (even me. Will post a thanks there now  )
Check it out here: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=102831


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 10, 2008)

bounda said:


> Well I just registered on the forums JUST to reply to this topic that i saw while browsing reading about the CQ50.
> 
> Recently, I ordered a cq50 off the HP website, and because i live in the states i cant give a number in the currency you guys are saying, but for me it was about 430$ without tax.
> 
> ...



Well ofcourse ur reply was valuable alot to us buddy, thanx again for taking time and posting this reply for us.. 

Infact I will be really hoping tat u post a small review of ur compaq CQ50 lappy once u get it delivered at ur home..  as it will help the other user (ankit_niitian) to make his choice..

How long hv u waiting for the lappy to be delivered at ur door step ? 



ankit_niitian said:


> Thanks Ashu, Shri and bounda. I have now made my mind not to take Dell 1525. I will most probably go for CQ50 but I will also take your advice Shri and give a visit to the nearest Acer dealer. By the way how is the performance of your Acer shri?? Are you satisfied with it?? My friend is having a Compaq lappy for the past 6 months and he is quite happy with it. The only problem he is facing is with the battery backup. Let's see what is the final result...


Yaar, see, if Dear bounda gets his lappy in the next 4-5 days, then he will be in a really good position to post screenshots as well as his own personal review of the CQ50 wich (i think) will be a huge vital point in helping u decide and stamp a more firmer authority in buying the CQ50.. 

Also, u SHUD check out the Acer lappy too (as adviced by shri too..) 

As is it i hv said above (making a request to Bounda) fora  review.. so lets see.. if our new friend replies wen he gets his lappy.. 
----------

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## bounda (Dec 11, 2008)

It should be in this week as I ordered it on Wednesday last week. The HP website stated it would be 5-7 days.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks a lot everyone. I'll better wait for 4-5 days for Bounda's lappy to come to him. I'll read his review. Bounda this is a request to you that if you have any latest games, plz run them on your lappy and post your experience.

Thanks again...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ 

yup, we all are waiting... 

go bounda go.. !!
--------


----------



## bounda (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing yet..


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 15, 2008)

^^ 

oh..  neways will still keep waiting..


----------



## bounda (Dec 17, 2008)

nothing still

shouldve been in on friday last week

ive heard real horror stories about HP's shipping, but it's the holidays, so that may be why it's taking so long


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 18, 2008)

^^ 

i see, yup its festive season there in the US so hence the delay..  justified..


----------



## bounda (Dec 22, 2008)

the earliest ill prolly be able to get you my opinion of it is christmas (the 25th), but i shouldnt really be the deciding factor in this, you should choose the one you want.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 22, 2008)

^^ 

yup, right thing said...btw he is also considering a brand, an Acer lappy...


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 23, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:
			
		

> yup, right thing said...btw he is also considering an INDIAN brand, an Acer lappy..


Acer an Indian brand?  ROFLMAO..

HCL, Zenith, ACi(This one forked out from a bigger company, also named ACI) are the Indian brands that I know of. And the laptops they offer are, one word, crap!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 24, 2008)

^^ 

ooh sorry then, didint knw abt it, edited..


----------



## bounda (Dec 26, 2008)

well the cq50 is pretty much amazing. last night i installed counter-strike source and was able to get 80-100 frames constant on d2 with some tweaking. on all high settings it would get about 50-60 constant. the entire laptop is lightning fast and im thinking about whatll hapen if i install xp on this baby

according to this conversion, the cq50 laptop cost me 21065 rupees (rs) or 430 USD


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 27, 2008)

^^ 

thanx for the update mate.. 

btw, plz install sum other newer games on ur lappy, and tell me how they fared.. 
---------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## bounda (Dec 27, 2008)

i tried left 4 dead and it played smoothly, but im unsure what the framerate was because i only played it a few seconds to see how it ran.

ima be playing more tonight ill post back when i can


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 28, 2008)

^^ 

yup, plz, will wait for ur reply..


----------



## bounda (Dec 29, 2008)

last night i played 2 campaigns of l4d and it ran like silk. i only had to drop the settings a bit


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

^ Why not some _demos_ of new/popular games? Like Crysis? Call of Duty 4?
Also please check out some of the new RTS(Real-Time_Strategy) games (demos). That would give us a fair diea of overall performance.


----------



## bounda (Dec 29, 2008)

because the laptop isn't built to run crysis and i don't want to download a game demo and waste my time and bandwidth when i know exactly how the performance will be.

besides theres a video of the cq50z running crysis on youtube if you wouldve read the thread


----------



## ankit_niitian (Dec 30, 2008)

You received the lappy very late bounda. At least late for me. I was worried about the performance of AMD, I also heard that it gets very hot and I was also worried about the quality of Compaq laptops. So I decided to compromise on the gaming front and ordered for Dell Inspiron 1525. I know that it's graphics suck but at least it has better quality. Sorry everyone that I changed my mind. Actually I went for ordering Compaq. But someone told me at the last moment that AMD get's hot very fast. He was absolutely agains AMD and Compaq. So I took his advice and went for Dell. It cost me 36,800. I have not revieved it yet. I'll post the review ASAP.

Thanks again for the help


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 30, 2008)

bounda said:
			
		

> because the laptop isn't built to run crysis and i don't want to download a game demo and waste my time and bandwidth when i know exactly how the performance will be.
> 
> besides theres a video of the cq50z running crysis on youtube if you wouldve read the thread


Apart the reasons you mentioned; I would have definitely checked out demos of some Heavy Duty Games as well as some 1080p VC-1 stuff to test the performance.

Thanks anyways.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Jan 13, 2009)

I got my Dell Inspiron 1525 4 days ago. I forgot to add a review here. So here it is

Configuration:
Core 2 Duo 2 Ghz
2GB RAM
160GB HDD
15.1 inch display
8 in one card reader
DVD writer
2MP camera
Original Windows Vista home premium
Wifi and Bluetooth

Cost:
Rs 37,000 including all charges but excluding carry bag

Some of the cool things about this lappy include double headphone jack, remote control and touchpad on top for multimedia related keys. I will upload the photos soon when I grab my hands on someone's camera mobile . I tried GTA San andreas on the lappy and it runs cool. I have not tried any of the new high end games as I know that they will not run on Intel GMA. The battery performance is decent and it runs absolutely without any heat. I usually run it on balanced performance mode. The camera quality is OK but cannot be compared to 2MP camera phone image quality. You can record videos as well. The software for the Web Cam also has a face detection mechanism which I have seen for the first time.

I only had one problem. The lappy came with a single 136 GB partition and a secondary backup partition of 10 GB. But I needed more partition so I had to format it on the first day. They have given a CD which is the recommended way of creating partitions. But that also creates a single Windows partition and a seconday backup partition. So I had to use the Windows CD to create more partitions any ways. Also there is no automatic way of installing all the required drivers. You have to manually install each driver which is tedious. Also I feel that I have not recieved one CD as there are two things missing. First is 30 day McAfee trial versoin. Second is a docklet which was there before I formatted the system but now I can't find it on any CD. The docklet had controls for every dell software. Now I have to control everything from the start menu. I will contact Dell about this soon.

The lid also doesn't have any locking mechanism which is a bit pain. They have made the lid movement stiff to balance that but I feel a less stiff lid with a locking system is a better choice.

Overall I am happy with the laptop. But as I am new to laptops, so I am facing a questions. Should I always run my laptop on charging if I am not outside or should I run it on battery and charge it only when it's low on battery. Someone told me that the baterry has fixed charge cycles so I should keep it on charging to extend my battery life. But another person told me that he used to keep his laptop on charging all the time but now his laptop gives backup of only 5 minutes. So I am confused with which is the better choice.

I would be thankful to anyone who can help.

Thanks again everyone for your valuable inputs. My next laptop will have nVidia graphics I assure you .


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 13, 2009)

^ When you buy the laptop, the first thing to do should be caliberation of the battery. Charge the battery to full, keep it on charge for some more time; use the laptop on battery, let the charge finish completely, leave it for 2-3 hours. And then charge again. This is called caliberation of battery and should be ideally done once a month. 

Today's laptops come with Lithium batteries in contrast to the old ones which used Nickel batteries. Usage principles are different for Lithium.

Ideally, do not let the charge of a Lithium battery fall below 25/33 % during normal usage. 

Each Lithium battery has a fixed number of charge-discharge cycles. Anywhere between 500-1000 (check your model for details).

One cycle is when the battery reduces to 0% from 100%; and then returns to 100% after charging (or vice-versa). 

It may take many days to complete one cycle. _Say you use 33% of battery today and charge it to full. Tomorrow you use 33% again, and charge it. And day after tomorrow you use 33% and charge it to full again. So, that means it has taken 3 days for one cycle to complete._

Lithium battery degrades a bit after each charge-discharge cycle. 


Regards, IronMan.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks for the information IronMan. But still I'm not clear. Should I keep my laptop on charging or charge it only when the battery is below 35% as you said??


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 16, 2009)

^^ 

congrats on ur purchase.. mujhe bhool gaya kya bahi !!.. 
----------

Also, wat i think Iron said was..wen u use it to jus 33% (from the complete 100% charged lappy battery) it will come down to 67% and then charge it to full 100% and so on.. 
-------------

Btw, wat games u tried buddy ?? Does FIFA run smoothly ??  also wat applications are u trying to run on ur lappy ?? 
-------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 16, 2009)

At *ankit*
Use it on battery when you need to. Else you can keep it on AC power.
Though do follow the instructions, like avoiding frequent discharge of battery below 33% or so when possible. And do remember to caliberate the battery once a month or once every two months.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Jan 20, 2009)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^
> mujhe bhool gaya kya bahi !!..



No yaar I can't forget u. I have tried GTA San Andreas only. It runs ok at medium settings (800x600 medium detail). I am using heavy application like Photoshop and Netbeans (java IDE). The lappy doesn't need a gasp while running them. It runs very smoothly.

Thanks IronMan for clearing the doubt. I'll keep my lappy on charge if I have a plug and calibrate the battery every month and also avoid complete discharging.

Thanks again all...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ 

ooh netBeans ?? gr8.. i wanted to knw (if at all u are using any SERVER) with ur Netbeans, does it slow ur Lappy??? 

say MS SQL Server+Netbeans 
or
SYnapse Server+Netbeans etc..

plz tell me... coz u also very well knw these both Apps are hreally resource hungry .. 
------------

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## ankit_niitian (Jan 21, 2009)

Well with Netbeans I use jBoss Application Server and the lappy doesn't get effected by that. I have not yet installed MySQL but it doesn't take much resources. jBoss is a heavy server and takes upto 450MB or RAM. Currently I am using Netbeans 5.5 which is less resource hungry but soon I will install Netbeans 6.5 which is very resource intensive


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 21, 2009)

^^ 

oh gr8, thanx for the update buddy..


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 23, 2009)

At *ankit*

My MacBook manual says that if the laptop is to be stored usused for long, say months, then its best to keep it cahrged at around 50% and remove it from the lappy. As its the same Lithium battery in all, I'm sure it applies to yours too.

BTW the graphics should handle GTA:SA at better settings. My age old FX 5200 card handles at 1024x768 med with 2x AA.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 25, 2009)

offtopic:

I too had tat card (FX 5200) then changed it too 7600GS... but yes, i was really satisfied with its performance...


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 25, 2009)

[offtopic again]
That card was heavily criticised as being one of the weakest cards available! And being expensive for the price. Infact the fhole FX series from Nvidia was criticised. But as I am not a gamer really, I dont have any problems.


----------



## ankit_niitian (Jan 28, 2009)

Well the opposite happened to what you said. GTA-SA started to get so slow, that I had to reduce the setting to 640x480 to make it run smoothly. Also I had to set the detail level to low . I was disappointed by all this ...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jan 31, 2009)

wats the battery life like ??  i mean for how much time can u run games on it wen its fully charged and the same with Applications like netbeans+any server or database running.. ??


----------



## ankit_niitian (Feb 2, 2009)

Well Ashu when I play games (GTA for eg), then I set the battery mode to High Performance. Then I get about 1.5 Hrs of backup. So usually I play games with the charger plugged in. With netbeans and mysql at balanced mode, it gives about 2hrs of backup. Actually in balanced mode I increase the brightness otherwise it would give more than 2 hrs of backup...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ (Sorry to reply late) but thanx for the update buddy... 

Actually i myself was busy building my own gaming rig so went adrift on this lappy topics, but as always, i will be (NOW, after spending close to 95K on my new rig) looking at a really low budget lappy (jus for my NIIT classes and doin Avd Java, nEtbeans, EJBs on it..gaming obviously WILL NOT be a priority)


----------



## Samyajit (Feb 25, 2009)

Guys,
I need some info...Do Compaq/HP/Dell/Lenovo/Toshiba are giving all the drivers? Actually I dont want to run Vista and need to do my own partitions. So I require all the drivers. I'm planning to go for Inspiron 1525(thanks to all the reviews). I'm not fond of AMD procs and I need to run some heavy resource hungry apps. Guys can you suggest any laptop? *Budget <=Rs.45000. *
Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Feb 25, 2009)

^^ 

please create a new thread (in the QnA Section)  and not hijack sum1's thread.. 
----------------

btw, u can go for HP's DV series of lappys (as they hv better gpu, the 9xxx series as compared to DELL's 8xxx series of gpu) to start with..


----------



## NoCashBob (Mar 2, 2009)

Order a refurbished M-6864FX or M-6862.
C2D T-5750 @ 2.0Ghz
4GB DDR-667 Dual Channel
200GB SATA-300 7200RPM HDD (M-6862 is 250GB 5400RPM)
5200mAh Battery
512MB GDDR3 Dedicated HD2600 Radeon w/ UVD
Intel WiFi b/g/n
8x DVD-RW
1280x800 Res 15.4" LCD
Webcam

They are tough to find, but they're out there, and they are about RS32500 or $800CAD new (if you can find one new that is).

I just bought one, and they're fantastic!


----------

